
IEX Outduels Citadel, NYSE as ‘Flash Boys’ Exchange Approved - ucha
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-17/iex-outduels-citadel-nyse-as-flash-boys-exchange-is-approved
======
peterbonney
A novel proposal for the exchanges that object to IEX: let the market decide.

